# The Valk ---Mats Valk --Mofangge of Qiyi



## MoFangGe (May 1, 2016)

We,Mofangge of Qiyi , officially announce that Mats Valk will be thee Spokesman of Qiyi toys. 

In Zonhoven Spring champion Competition of Belgium, MATS VALK set up a New World Record of Single 3*3 cube in 5.5S . At 2011, he set up the average 4*4 cube World Record,and the Europe Record for 2*2 cube,3*3 cube,4*4 cube . 

Mat Valk will have his own brand -The Valk .Which he you participate in the design and bring the outstanding to us . 

For more info, pls keep close on our Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mofanggecube/


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 1, 2016)

wow cool!


----------



## willi pilz (May 1, 2016)

Now we only need a company that releases a 6x6 and call it "THE HAYS". I would buy that cube, no matter what.


----------



## MoFangGe (May 9, 2016)

MoFangGe said:


> We,Mofangge of Qiyi , officially announce that Mats Valk will be thee Spokesman of Qiyi toys.
> 
> In Zonhoven Spring champion Competition of Belgium, MATS VALK set up a New World Record of Single 3*3 cube in 5.5S . At 2011, he set up the average 4*4 cube World Record,and the Europe Record for 2*2 cube,3*3 cube,4*4 cube .
> 
> ...



Mats Valks have officially announce our cooperation on his Facebook . Check out this link :https://www.facebook.com/mats.cube/posts/1018738121525771?fref=nf&pnref=story


----------



## DTCuber (May 13, 2016)

Cool! 

I like how his signature says "Mats sqrt(alk)."


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2016)

Awesome. I was in Hong Kong a month ago and saw a vendor at a market selling many different puzzles. A few of them were classic speedcubes, and on the box of one was a picture of Feliks. The vendor saw me, a white foreigner, and was sure to point to the box with Feliks on it to convince me to buy. The world can be a small place sometimes.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 13, 2016)

Wait, wasn't Mats QiYi's representative at the China Championships last year?


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 13, 2016)

The Valk certainly sounds much cooler than "The Zemdegs" or "The Etter" or "The Burns". Actually on second thoughts "The burns" would be quite cool.


----------



## mark49152 (May 13, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> The Valk certainly sounds much cooler than "The Zemdegs" or "The Etter" or "The Burns". Actually on second thoughts "The burns" would be quite cool.


Should be The Incredible Valk.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 13, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> The Valk certainly sounds much cooler than "The Zemdegs" or "The Etter" or "The Burns". Actually on second thoughts "The burns" would be quite cool.


Hmmm... The Burns. I like that.


----------



## MoFangGe (May 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Wait, wasn't Mats QiYi's representative at the China Championships last year?


Last year ,we invite him to join the China Champion ship . After that , we have some talks , finally , that we have a cooperation agreement .


----------



## Matt11111 (May 15, 2016)

MoFangGe said:


> Last year ,we invite him to join the China Champion ship . After that , we have some talks , finally , that we have a cooperation agreement .


Cool!


----------



## Sion (May 15, 2016)

I wonder when MoFangGe will reach out to me about my design. I hope they will be able to mass produce it once Abo and I finish prototyping the first version!


----------

